# What is you Uber rating as a passenger/driver?



## Jason Arroyo (Nov 18, 2014)

Please share your splits since many of us are both riders and drivers. I'll go first:

Passenger/Driver = 4.82 / 4.87


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberX: 4,88
Uber Taxi: 4,84
Uber Passenger: 5

*FULL DISCLOSURE:* I have taken fewer than ten Uber trips, a mixture of UberX and Uber Taxi. This includes the times that I have sent Uber for GF. Both of us always tip cash on UberX. On Uber Taxi, you tip through the application. (Uber Taxi works somewhat differently from the way that UberT works in New York.)

(Please understand that the statements about tips are not meant to be [solid waste] starters. I include them to make sure that everyone is aware of all possibilities for the passenger rating's not suffering any dings Y-E-T.)


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

I keep a steady 4.68....I believe that it's due to navigation, but I'm always sure to ask if they have a preferred route. I do everything else pretty flawlessly and keep my car and myself very clean. What gives?


----------



## Aamir (Apr 19, 2016)

4.98


----------



## UberJu (Jul 11, 2016)

UberX 4.9

Got dinged for navigation issues. Uber app wouldn't launch navi app. 

Don't know my rider rating


----------

